# Federal Game Warden accused of abusing his power



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

Time to bring out a rope!



> PIERRE - A top state official is asking that a federal game warden be relieved of his duties in the state.
> 
> The State of South Dakota's Chief of Staff Rob Skjonsberg ordered the state Game, Fish & Parks Department to stand down, or not work with, Robert Prieksat, a U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service law enforcement agent stationed in Pierre.
> 
> ...


----------



## southdakbearfan (Oct 11, 2004)

Hopefully more details will come out about this as there are many different versions floating around.

Some say exactly what this article says, and others say that the guides in the area have the gov's ear, and are sick of this guy writing tickets.

The area near Joe Creek has been notorious in years past for the guides/landowners baiting the geese coming off the river, and the landowners harassing the hunters on the public land next to theirs and the ditch hunters.

I don't know what the truth is, but hope for it to come out as no one gains if the real truth isn't there.

On a side note, I, personally didn't like the subject line as 99% of all the gamewardens I have dealt with have been more than cordial with me and willing to share information about any questions I have asked. Are there bad ones, sure, as with any profession, but I have found that to be the exception and not the rule.

Course maybe thats because I make it a point to know all the rules and regulations, and do not violate them.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

It's good to know what's going on.

The topic title is in very poor taste.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

Im betting there 2 sides to this story. I have also heard and read that it is the commercial interests that feel he is out of line. Never heard any problems in connection with the average joe hunter. If there are concerns or problems about him by the resident or nonresident nonguided hunters I would like to hear them. I never met a federal warden I didn't like.


----------



## h2ofwlr (Feb 6, 2004)

Then you are lucky, as I have met one that was indeed mean spirited--the same as the above guy--I was treated as GUILTY--and I had to proove my innocence. All I was doing was hunting, broke no laws. I am the most law abiding hunter there is as I tolerate no laws to be broken when I hunt. So I did take offense to be treated like that. As the article says, he uses no tact. That is a polite way of saying you the hunter are guilty, prove your innocence.

We sportsmen can be the COs best friend in helping them bust illegal hunting practices, and some wonder why some hunters will not give COs the time of day-the above is why. I for one realized my run in here in MN was an isolated thing, so still choose to help COs and report to them any illegal activities I encounter.

My cousin had a Fed CO go through every single shot shell with a magnet, damn near strip searched him he was so thorough. Took 75 minutes to do it. No violations. And the CO started 5 minutes after the noon opener.  Yet during this whole time a guy 300 yds over was obviously not using a plug, had shot 4 hen Mallard (allowed 2 at the time), was over the limit in total ducks, and the CO never went over there. My cousin even pointed out the violator, and the the CO says, I did not see him do anything wrong.  :******: Guys like that need to be kicked out the USFWS. Thank God most COs are not this way.

To be courteous and respectful to each other goes a long way in law abiding hunter and CO relations. But go after true offenders.


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

> One local sportsman and guide


Can you really use sportsman AND guide in the same sentence? dd:


----------



## NDTerminator (Aug 20, 2003)

I see this internet nutball doesn't confine his trolling to just The Refuge. Didn't get any rises with this bit over there, so he's trying it here.

The only thing this guy does is stir the pot....


----------



## SPRING_EAGLE_HEADS (Jan 19, 2007)

It the state of Illinios Capt. Mark Ottis Regeon 4 superviser received a ticket for baiting from one of the officers he is in charge of. He is still in charge of this officer and has been repremanded for harrasment of this officer, and several other infractions and still no action from the state. Not to mention he runs classes for all conservation officers on how to detect bating. Some how when he went to court he had it transefered to Huston TX. and only paid a $500 fine know state fine was ever issued.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> I'm sure there are people on this site that can agree that Bob may be the worst wildlife officer in America. He has a huge ego, bad attitude and rude behavior. He's of the opinion that everyone is guilty unless he decides they're not and will look long and hard to find something wrong at any stop. He has abused his position for far too long and hopefully they can get him run out of this area and hopefully not just moved to be a problem somewhere else.


 I have never had a run in with this guy...but plenty of guys from SD who are not guides have. I will put up a few more quotes.

Funny how when a guide is abusing the law.....it is common pratice to have 50 replies how the guy should be banned from hunting forever....yet a CO who is abusing our constitutional rights(the constitution does include more than the 2nd amendment) hardly gets critized.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> Without getting into details, I heard of some stuff he did at the end of the season here to a large group of people, some of which I know. He was unreasonable and unfriendly. I haven't heard the end result, hopefully he doesn't get away with it.


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> just to let people know, all the second had stuff you hear about him more than likely is true! good riddance to a guy that took his job to the extreme..


----------



## Mr. Lee (Oct 12, 2002)

> Bout time...I've heard alot of stuff over the past few years, nothing good to say the least. Lots and Lots of Stories over the years.


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Mr. Lee, I think most of the disagreement of your posts and thread in general stem from the use of the word *"ANOTHER*" in the thread's title. That implies that this is a regular occurance with more than just this one officer.

There is nothing wrong with pointing out the goings-on down in SD, the problem is lumping anyone other than the one federal warden into your post simply by adding the word *"Another*" in your title. The SDGFP has gone out of their way to publicly announce that they are distancing themselves from this individual, and that they will be doing what then can administratively, what else can you ask for from them.

The problem is not with your information. The problem is the way in which you framed it.


----------



## Old Hunter (Mar 8, 2002)

I love those quotes like "I have heard some stuff" or " all the second hand stuff you hear is most than likely true". So far his worst actions seem to driving in a muddy field or looking under decoys. The commercial operations were baiting and he busted them for it. This is where the problems started. We discussed this in a past thread on this website. I want to hear some first hand examples of the terrible things this guy does.


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

* Gov. Rounds speaks out on federal game warden *

The Associated Press - Friday, March 02, 2007

RAPID CITY, S.D.

Gov. Mike Rounds has added some heat to a simmering dispute over the tactics of Bob Prieksat, a federal game warden that some people want to see fired.

Rounds said Prieksat has an abrasive, intimidating style and that in 2004, he had asked the U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service to reassign him.

The governor said the federal agency told him their people would try to coach Prieksat into a more appropriate demeanor.

But complaints kept coming in, Rounds said.

Prieksat has refused comment. He became a senior resident agent in Pierre in 1995. In that role, he supervises federal wildlife agents in North Dakota, South Dakota and Nebraska.

Rounds authorized his chief of staff, Ron Skjonsberg, to tell the state Game, Fish and Parks Department's conservation officers that they can't work with Prieksat except in emergencies as approved by the department secretary.

"We decided that the best thing to do was disassociate our officers from that type of behavior," Rounds said. "We simply didn't want our officers getting a black eye."

Skjonsberg is publicly backing Prieksat's critics. This week, a petition drive began that will gather signed statements from people who want Prieksat to leave.

His critics say they will send the petitions to the Fish and Wildlife Service and the state's congressional delegation. Rounds already has written the federal agency's director, the U.S. attorney in South Dakota and the congressional delegation detailing his dissatisfaction with Prieksat.

Sen. John Thune, R-S.D., said he discussed the situation with Rounds recently and that his Senate staff had dealt with complaints.

"It was never one of those things you acted on, other than trying to solve the issue for the constituent," Thune said.

Thune, a hunter, said hunters and landowners have talked with him personally about Prieksat.

"He's got a job to do; everybody knows that. But part of it is bedside manner, that he's not very user friendly," the senator said.

U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service regional law-enforcement supervisor Gary Mowad of Denver has called Prieksat one of his best agents and has said he was surprised at the South Dakota furor.

"If they called for his resignation, it's news to me," Mowad said last month.

He was traveling Thursday and unavailable for comment.

Rounds said he made the state's position clear at a Jan. 8, 2004, meeting attended by Mowad.

Prieksat was a state conservation officer in Pierre from 1980 to 1986 and was named the GF&P's officer of the year in 1985.

He was a deputy U.S. marshal from 1986 to 1988 and then joined the Fish and Wildlife Service's law enforcement staff.

Some Game, Fish and Parks conservation officers told the Rapid City Journal that Prieksat was a first-rate law-enforcement officer with an unyielding commitment to his job - and less-than-perfect public-relations skills.

Rounds said good officers also are adept at dealing with people - something the state demands of its officers. He said he plans to talk with Mowad soon to resolve the matter.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

I too agree that this title is in poor taste and have edited it to reflect a more accurate representation of the article.

There is a huge difference between state and federal wildlife officers. It is common knowledge that the state officers (in almost all states) have a reputation for being more personable. There is a direct correlation to citizens having a closer cordial responsive relationship with their state representatives and state elected officials, as compared to a more distant one with federal employees who have supervisors located thousands of miles away, and a federal beauracracy to hide behind.

It is a telling quote that :


> U.S. Fish and Wildlife Service regional law-enforcement supervisor Gary Mowad of Denver has called Prieksat one of his best agents and has said he was surprised at the South Dakota furor.
> 
> "If they called for his resignation, it's news to me," Mowad said last month.
> 
> He was traveling Thursday and unavailable for comment.


If the man's *supervisor* is shocked at news that comes from a *State Governor, State Senator*, numerous citizen complaints, and *particularily* fellow State Game, Fish & Parks employees concerns, this shows that the man is out of the loop and doesn't have a handle on his direct reports. That is a truly scary situation in the law enforcement arena.
There has to be something to this in my opinion if the SD GF&P has taken action to avoid working with him. It would be one thing if this were simply a few citizens who felt they were wrongly pinched for something. This however seems to be something much more dire, with a continual pattern of abuses.

I'm an ardent and vocal supporter of the ND Game and Fish Dept, SD Game, Fish & Parks, and US Fish & Wildlife. However everyone needs checks and balances on their power and job. In this case it appears that US Fish & Wildlife are not implenting checks and balances.

Is anyone else really getting tired of government officials conveniently being "unavailable for comment" when their citizenry is demanding answers?

My .02

Ryan


----------



## Bob Kellam (Apr 8, 2004)

RYAN

I agree with your assessment of the issue, however, there is more to the story. This warden was one of the players responsible for the Harding County SD lockout (google it). Now mind you there are some landowners out there that seem to feel the kingdom of western SD belongs to them and they have been trying almost every avenue to further their agenda of being able to sell their own big game licenses independent of SD Game Fish and Parks authority, including getting a REP in the SD Legislature.

I am going to go out on a limb and say that this warden may have not been the most professional in his actions but some in SD have been looking for his head on a stake for a few years. I bet it is a little embellishment from both sides.

It will be interesting to see how it shakes out. My guess is the landowner/outfitters in western SD will prevail.

Bob

ps. YES I am tired of Government Officials that put themselves conveniently out of touch unless they need a vote. They are expert at bait and switch tactics


----------



## jaydogg (Feb 19, 2007)

I had a situation that was somewhat like this. Im not gonna tell you what happend, because I did on another chat room, and it almost costed my friendship with the game warden. some one twisted up the message and used my screen name and emailed it to him. the game warden is a very nice man. I look up to him and he looks up to me. he actually went to a DU meeting, and I hope he comes back :lol:


----------

